# General > The Literature Network >  the layout

## Stanislaw

'Tis just me or has the layout changed,  :Confused:

----------


## Stanislaw

Woah, what be happenin to the spearshaker, and orwellian threads!  :Mad:

----------


## Logos

The previously existing "William Shakespeare" and "George Orwell" discussion forums are still there, they come up when you click their names in the "Author and Book Directory", you have to scroll down to the middle of the screen to see them.

----------


## amuse

hm. i feel ditzy and/or lost...have even gone to author index in main site. ?

----------


## subterranean

Did something happened, or do I need to change my soft lenses?

----------


## Admin

I should point out that all those new author/book categories are for discussions on those authors/books. The next step is to take the comments database (with about 15,000 comments) and turn it into forum posts in those categories to get them off to a good start.

----------


## papayahed

> The previously existing "William Shakespeare" and "George Orwell" discussion forums are still there, they come up when you click their names in the "Author and Book Directory", you have to scroll down to the middle of the screen to see them.


I can't find it.

----------


## Logos

It's a bit tricky at first but I'm sure you'll get it in no time  :Wink: 

From the forums main page:

click the "Authors & Book Directory" link just below the "Forum Book Club" 

or, click on any of the authors listed in that (new) section

that will take you to a "Sub forum" for that specific author, which will, at the top of the page, list all of this sites' online texts available for that author. 

Scrolling down past those, you will see the discussion threads listed. 

So far, only William Shakespeare, George Orwell and Aldous Huxley have discussion forums.

----------


## Taliesin

We don't still understand. We don't see any "Author's & book directories" below the forum book club.
You have to carve it out of wood and paint it red for us, as it is said i.e a screenshot. Or give a link.

----------


## papayahed

I'm confused, I don't see it.

Reminds me a of a movie line:

"Change is bad, we fear change."

----------


## Jay

Same problem as the rest of the people... there's NO such thing as "Authors & Book Directory"

----------


## Logos

Sorry you guys can't see it. I guess Admin is still working on the changes, I'm sure it will be there soon.

----------


## papayahed

> Sorry you guys can't see it. I guess Admin is still working on the changes, I'm sure it will be there soon.


you big tease  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Second that  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Sorry you guys can't see it. I guess Admin is still working on the changes, I'm sure it will be there soon.


ahh, and here I thought i needed new glasses...  :Biggrin:  

cool avy btw logos!

----------


## Admin

Now you should be able to see it.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

The layout for Author and Book Directory is a little off in my opinion.  :Confused:

----------


## Logos

Could you be a little more specific?

----------


## papayahed

It seems a little gangly. Do all the authors have to be listed in the main section?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> It seems a little gangly. Do all the authors have to be listed in the main section?


Yeah, since all the writers are on the front it seems weird.

----------


## Stanislaw

it is perhaps a little bulky, but it looks wicked-awesome!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Good Point.

----------


## amuse

:Banana:  i love it!!!!!!!

----------


## subterranean

Wow, Thomas Hardy got his own "place" now..Thank you Cris...It must be quite a work to finish things up.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## baddad

Oh yeah!! The changes look good, the new directory saves a lot of hunting and pecking.......much more user friendly what with the entire list layed out for all to see...very groovy.....thanks so much....
But, I had some trouble accessing the webpage from my favorites, for some reason it caused my computer to hiccup..........maybe it is only me..........

----------

